# Ric Ocasek dies



## Guest (Sep 16, 2019)

https://www.tmz.com/2019/09/15/ric-ocasek-the-cars-frontman-singer-dead-dies-75/


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Cars: great slightly off-center pop band. Many fine songs indeed. May Ric RIP.

https://www.google.com/search?q=you...d+up&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I was never a Cars fan a such - I only ever took to some of the stuff from the first three albums but Ric was a talented songwriter/frontman in a very good band.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

May you RIP Mr Ocasek. 40 years went bye, bye much too fast. If I had to listen to a Cars album I'd pick Candy-O. I've always dug the title tune, and Dangerous Type. I didn't realize they had so many fans. Their hit ballad Drive has over 55 million views on YouTube.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2019)

I always loved the Cars. You Might Think was a personal favorite growing up. Their early albums were a little too early for me, but I remember getting Heartbeat City brand new and loving it. I even remember Ric's solo work.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I was saddened to hear about this. Their debut is arguably one of the top 5-10 pop-rock albums ever. Did any band ever debut with such a string of effortlessly catchy hits? They never quite recaptured that same magic, but that one album contained more classics than many bands manage in a career.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I loved the Cars. This is sad news indeed. RIP Ric.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

RIP Ric Ocasek

I am a big fan of the Cars. I think they were a superb pop-rock band and Ocasek wrote really great songs. _Candy-O, The Cars, Shake It Up_ were all great albums. But I really think that Ocasek had a pop-rock masterpiece with _Heartbeat City_ and the title track, especially, being maybe his best tune.


----------

